# Who's the Ultimate Sisterly ?



## Magus (May 17, 2020)

Hello Bell Tree community !
Welcome to the PERSONALITY POLLS.
We are here to determine who’s the Ultimate Villager for each personality in the game. Each day a new thread with a new poll.

The choices I made for villagers are based on the great Tier List of IndoX.
I took the first 9 villagers and added the 10th option "Other" but you have to precise us who’s the best for you in your post if you choose this option.

You are actually in the *SISTERLY POLL*, please vote.
Take note than you can vote for 2 villagers maximum !

°°°

You can see the other polls results by clicking on those links :
PEPPY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
LAZY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
NORMAL POLL ☺ - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
JOCK POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
SISTERLY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
SMUG POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
SNOOTY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
CRANKY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !

Thank you, you can vote and explain your choice now.

°°°

*Final Results - 25/05/2020*















*1- Reneigh*
*2- Cherry*
*3- Phoebe

Honorable mentions - Pashmina, Fuchsia & Deirdre











*


----------



## JKDOS (May 17, 2020)

The worst personality type in the game, not to mention the most lacking in character design. This is hard but I'd say probably Katt


----------



## Jam86 (May 17, 2020)

i was so excited to vote for katt, i forgot to vote for reneigh 
katt is my life ♡ she is soooo cute ^-^
i also really love reneigh, her design is amazing ☆


----------



## alpacalypse (May 17, 2020)

i love frita ;w;


----------



## Feraligator (May 17, 2020)

I like Reneigh, Fuchsia and Plucky, latter two not being on the list


----------



## Fey (May 17, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> The worst personality type in the game, not to mention the most lacking in character design. This is hard but I'd say probably Katt



Aw really, I feel the exact opposite—especially in this game! I’ve enjoyed the personality so much this time around, it might be my favorite now.

Also it isn’t hard at all. The obvious answer is Katt, and you know it!


----------



## Magus (May 17, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> The worst personality type in the game, not to mention the most lacking in character design. This is hard but I'd say probably Katt


I love this personality hahaha, but there isn't many good designed villagers in the category it's true...
My favorite is Deirdre, I don't understand why she's not more popular 



Opal<3 said:


> i was so excited to vote for katt, i forgot to vote for reneigh
> katt is my life ♡ she is soooo cute ^-^
> i also really love reneigh, her design is amazing ☆


You can change your vote, I enabled the option, if you want to add a vote for Reneigh too


----------



## Jam86 (May 17, 2020)

Magus said:


> I love this personality hahaha, but there isn't many good designed villagers in the category it's true...
> My favorite is Deirdre, I don't understand why she's not more popular
> 
> 
> You can change your vote, I enabled the option, if you want to add a vote for Reneigh too


aha ty luckily i noticed that and changed it after ☆
also i love deirdre so much, if i didn't have 2 uchi's i would have got her on my island ♡


----------



## fairyring (May 17, 2020)

i CANNOT believe fuchsia, the best uchi, is not mentioned on this poll


----------



## Sencha (May 17, 2020)

I actually love Canberra, she is super adorable! I know a lot of people think she is pretty ugly (I remeber hearing some one throw out "skinned koala" once) but she moved in to my new leaf town and just fitted in


----------



## Blueskyy (May 17, 2020)

My starter is Reneigh and it helps that the horse model is similar to a human structure. Reneigh and Fuchsia both have the sisterly look and either are a wonderful choice. I don’t know how Fuchsia was left out of the main choices. Oversight I guess.


----------



## Magus (May 17, 2020)

fairyring said:


> i CANNOT believe fuchsia, the best uchi, is not mentioned on this poll


Honestly it was a close call between her and Phoebe for the last poll option !


----------



## Blueskyy (May 17, 2020)

Magus said:


> Honestly it was a close call between her and Phoebe for the last poll option !


Aw poor Fuchsia. I would’ve left Mira as an other tbh. That’s my own preference though haha


----------



## Hime-sama (May 17, 2020)

For me it's Cherry or Fuchsia I've had Cherry in new leaf and Fuchsia in wild world I believe.

Cherry also ended up has my first islander when I restarted my game over too.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 17, 2020)

Fuchsia is the best looking, but Phoebe have the best theme, I'd be happy with either.
Pink deer, or a Phoenix hm.


----------



## Magus (May 17, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> Aw poor Fuchsia. I would’ve left Mira as an other tbh. That’s my own preference though haha


Yeah you're right...
It's sad there's not more poll options haha
Maybe I'll do a second round for Sisterly, like Peppy I have the feeling people would have wanted Tangy and Sprinkle in the poll...


----------



## jenikinz (May 17, 2020)

Shari is my favorite sister/uchi, I am also a bit partial to Diva because she was my starter and when she put on her workout gear she seemed like a little mob princess LOL I loved her sass.


----------



## Megina (May 17, 2020)

Hazel is Bae <3


----------



## Envy (May 17, 2020)

I really like Phoebe, Reneigh, Fuschia, and Pashmina. Cherry also grows on me as I've had her a few times, including in NH.


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 17, 2020)

muffy and katt all the way!


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 17, 2020)

fritaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Altarium (May 17, 2020)

The fact that Deirdre, the best uchi, is not even allowed to be on the poll... y'all don't deserve her

I do love Reneigh too though <3


----------



## sunfish (May 17, 2020)

One of my favorite personality types with sadly not that many designs! I think Reneigh is just gorgeous, and Pashmina's very cute too.


----------



## RiceBunny (May 17, 2020)

How are you gonna leave out my girl Deirdre? She’s the ultimate Uchi


----------



## peachmilke (May 17, 2020)

deirdre!


----------



## Seira (May 17, 2020)

I love cherry. may be a little biased because I had her in NL. Still a little sad she never requested the wisteria trellis though


----------



## Boo. (May 17, 2020)

I find the lack of Frita as an option outrageous. 

#justice4frita


----------



## N a t (May 17, 2020)

For me my favorites are either Fuschia or Deirdre. So many good uchi's though.


----------



## Hikari (May 17, 2020)

My fave is Plucky, seeing as she's the uchi that I've actually liked lol


----------



## 0orchid (May 17, 2020)

This is the only one of these polls where there's only one answer for me: Deirdre! She's not even on the list though :c


----------



## AustinS (May 17, 2020)

My vote is for deirdre as well! Super suprised she didn't make the list.


----------



## Magus (May 17, 2020)

I based the poll villagers on the tier list of the forum and she's very low compared to other sisterly villagers... I'm quite surprised but happy to see so many of you rooting for her !


----------



## Aliya (May 17, 2020)

Pashmina and Fuchsia are icons


----------



## monsieurberry (May 17, 2020)

Fey said:


> Aw really, I feel the exact opposite—especially in this game! I’ve enjoyed the personality so much this time around, it might be my favorite now.
> 
> Also it isn’t hard at all. The obvious answer is Katt, and you know it!



Same! In NH sisterly have become my favorite. They feel the most whole and well written, not that I dislike the others.


----------



## Hikari (May 17, 2020)

Magus said:


> I based the poll villagers on the tier list of the forum and she's very low compared to other sisterly villagers... I'm quite surprised but happy to see so many of you rooting for her !



To be fair, the tier list is based on trends on multiple websites (twitter, discord, reddit, facebook, etc.) so it makes sense for some biases to appear when the poll only occurs on TBT, I guess lol


----------



## lPeachy (May 17, 2020)

TAMMY, the best cute lil yellow tomboy cub~


----------



## Alicia (May 17, 2020)

I really love Katt and Fuchsia. I had Katt in new leaf and have Fuchsia in new horizons.
I love Fuchsia, she's usually singing and she was the first villager on my island to give me their photo!


----------



## ecstasy (May 17, 2020)

Fuschia!


----------



## Asarena (May 17, 2020)

Cherry and Pashmina are my favorites~


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 17, 2020)

Reneigh and FUCHSIA


----------



## daisyy (May 17, 2020)

hazel is bae and i will die on this hill. don't think that just because she's tiny that she ain't the best big sister ever. also voted for phoebe bc a phoenix uchi is way too cool not to vote for.


----------



## Saralie (May 17, 2020)

Agnes and Pashmina! I had to let my Agnes go since she was starter house and I still regret it.


----------



## Pixiebelle (May 17, 2020)

Just let Agnes go and if I get another sisterly it's definitely gonna be FUCHSIA


----------



## kurisu (May 17, 2020)

i honestly really like a lot of them which is why i had such a hard time deciding which one i should have on my island. i love uchis so much i'm mad that certain vilagers aren't uchi! like audie could have def passed as one, and if they add viche back in she should be one as well. i think phoebe, cherry and muffy are my top 3.


----------



## AquaMarie (May 17, 2020)

Reneigh is my number one Sisterly and possibly my favorite female villager in the whole game. Prior to NH Pashmina was my favorite and I still really like her a lot.  I also love Agnes! Muffy and Phoebe are pretty cool too, but I like them less than the others.  

Sisterly is actually one of my favorite personalities and people hating on them makes me love them even more.  

Other Sisterly villagers I'd love to meet are Deirdre, Katt, and Hazel.


----------



## Etown20 (May 17, 2020)

I have Flo and Pashmina and both are great. They have the same subtype (music), so I probably don't need both, but they are two of my favorites.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 17, 2020)

Face of the Uchi's: Fuchsia
My personal favourite: Agnes/Ursala/Reneigh/Diva (I'm really sorry I can't pick one fave lol)


----------



## Rosewater (May 17, 2020)

Fuchsia and Phoebe. Two cuties


----------



## Katarzyna (May 17, 2020)

Fuchsia!!!!


----------



## nammie (May 17, 2020)

I love frita!! shes always singing and dancing in my town, so adorable!! probably one of the few designs I like as well haha


----------



## Dormire (May 17, 2020)

CHERRY, RENEE AND KATT ALL THE WAY!

DELINQUENT GIRLS LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (May 17, 2020)

fuchsia.


----------



## brangein (May 17, 2020)

Dierdre <3


----------



## amylsp (May 17, 2020)

Phoebe, Muffy, Cherry and Deirdre.


----------



## xara (May 17, 2020)

katt, pashmina and fuchsia 100%


----------



## Globes216 (May 17, 2020)

The correct answer is Canberra


----------



## moonolotl (May 17, 2020)

*Pashmina 100% no doubts no takebacks no strings attached Pashmina only*


----------



## Iced_Holly (May 17, 2020)

Cherry is an awesome punk rock doggo and I will not hear otherwise. Phoebe and Reneigh are also amazing.


----------



## kbelle4 (May 17, 2020)

No fuschia  or Tammy? Those are my loves. But Tammy is my ultimate fave


----------



## brockbrock (May 17, 2020)

I can't undo "Uchi." It's just so weird to see Sisterly, even if it rationally does makes sense and is probably what will be used from here on out.  

Anyways, for me it's either Phoebe, Reneigh or Pashmina. I do quite like Agnes as well. I have Reneigh right now on my island but am contemplating letting her move when she asks and replacing her with Phoebe one maybe one of the other two.


----------



## Aardbei (May 17, 2020)

Why Rocket is not on the list ?


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)

if y’all don’t give agnes some more votes i’m gonna....


----------



## Fye (May 17, 2020)

Deirdre! And honorable mentions to Fuchsia, Pashmina, Mira, and Phoebe


----------



## Jared:3 (May 17, 2020)

Muffy, Cherry, and Fuchsia are the only 3 I really like but Deirdre is alright as well


----------



## stargurg (May 17, 2020)

deirdre all the way (recently went on to my NL town and she was there so repping my baby girl)


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 17, 2020)

A few days ago I came across Deirdre on an island, and now she is THE uchi villager for my town  Her design is just so cool! Also love Reneigh.


----------



## stiney (May 17, 2020)

Muffy and Flo!


----------



## Munyo (May 17, 2020)

Muffy.
Because of the SCREAMING Muffy sis........... the carbs meme.


----------



## Neorago (May 17, 2020)

Rocket all the way, baby!!


----------



## Halloqueen (May 17, 2020)

For a long time, if I came across this question, I'd probably have said Phoebe without much or any hesitation, That said, while I still love Phoebe because of her phoenix concept and design, Pashmina has in recent months shot up among my favorites. Since the poll permits us to choose two, I split my votes between them. 

Honorable mentions to Diva and Reneigh. Diva is my planned Uchi in New Horizons, while Reneigh's design is simply cool. A sort of reluctant honorable mention to Muffy as well; I really like her design, but I had her a few times in New Leaf and I eventually got tired of her and replaced her with someone else each time. Something about her just lacks the staying power I feel from other favorite villagers.


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 17, 2020)

Probably Cherry? The uchis are lacking some good designs


----------



## kojuuro (May 17, 2020)

My original uchi was Katt and I love her! I wish I got her picture before I moved her out, but I'm just excited for when I can invite her back onto my island


----------



## Feferily (May 17, 2020)

Not adding Renee is a crime! A cute purple rhino whose a deliquent with the heart of gold ;v;


----------



## sanada (May 17, 2020)

Fuchsia is the best to me XD


----------



## Maiana (May 17, 2020)

Tammy and Cherry <3


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 17, 2020)

katt for sure


----------



## Aleigh (May 17, 2020)

Muffy for sure, but Tammi is pretty cool too so I also put other

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020

I say as I spell Tammy wrong


----------



## serudesu (May 17, 2020)

Tammy, please don't confuse her with Tammi the monkey.
But my yellow cubbin Tammy with eyeshadow. x'D


----------



## a sprout (May 17, 2020)

Katt is highkey amazing?? Love Hazel and Agnes too


----------



## effluo (May 17, 2020)

I love my Uchi girls. Never understood why people don’t like them.

My number one is Deirdre.. how is she ranked so low..wth

Next in a tie are Katt, Hazel, Agnes, Cherry, and Reneigh.

I adore this personality!


----------



## Mayor Fia (May 17, 2020)

Stuck between Frita and Plucky. Frita is a fast food themed. The back of her head is a burger! Plucky because she's Plucky lol.


----------



## Rosch (May 17, 2020)

For me it's Tammy. Frita is okay too. I've had Mira and Fuschia before but we didn't click.


----------



## sailorcosmos (May 17, 2020)

Renée is my personal favorite overall, but I went with my favorite designs - Cherry and Muffy. They both have such a good theme for their style!


----------



## Magus (May 18, 2020)

*First results in the the first post !*
Two "Other category" villagers mentioned a lot : *Fuchsia* and *Deirdre*

Be prepared, the SMUG POLL is coming *  *


----------



## Arckaniel (May 18, 2020)

MUFFY, I also really like Pashmina since she's currently in my town and I'm enjoying her company, but still, MUFFY.


----------



## due (May 18, 2020)

I HATE Cherry SO MUCH. 
I do really love Canberra, though. Yeah, I know. I like the 'ugly' villagers. Don't try to emphasize that. I love Canberra very much. So much, Canberra's my in-game girlfriend. I even have her photo in my living room in AC:NH


----------



## Hydrangea028 (May 18, 2020)

I like Flo. She is my first sisterly villager since NL and at first I don't like her design, her clothes or her house. But day by day she just grow on me, she gave me medicine whenever I got bee stings and her dialogue and character just slowly grow on me. I never played AC before NL and thought Flo is a boy since, to me, she has a moustache like pattern around her chin (which turns out I am wrong about her gender ). I guess I am just biased towards an old friend so I voted Flo.


----------



## Nunnafinga (May 18, 2020)

It's Katt.She was ready to put a sisterly beat down on someone after a violent wasp attack on my islander.


----------



## Sweetley (May 18, 2020)

Hazel is and will forever be my all-time favorite uchi villager. Reneigh is also kinda cool.


----------



## Lilyacre (May 18, 2020)

Plucky <3


----------



## meggtheegg (May 18, 2020)

I'm usually pretty torn between Katt, Renee, and Hazel. They're def my favorite three uchis. I think Renee is super strangely underrated. She reminds me of some kind of anime character LOL and her coloring and new render in this game are incredible seriously


----------



## Flygon (May 18, 2020)

I have no idea what other people see when they see Agnes. I see the cutest villager ever.


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 18, 2020)

DEIRDRE WTH !!! Where’s my girl????


----------



## Magus (May 19, 2020)

*Results updated !*

Keep voting there's a tie for GOLD


----------



## Pomme (May 19, 2020)

The only Sisterly that I really like is Plucky. Perhaps because I have real hens in my garden .

I am not fond of this personality tbh. I could do without it on my island.

However, Agnes and Reneigh are bearable I think.


----------



## Magus (May 20, 2020)

*Results updated ! *

There's a lot of ties, keep voting


----------



## Magus (May 21, 2020)

*Results updated !*


----------



## nageki (May 21, 2020)

frita best girl


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 21, 2020)

My favorites are Katt, Deirdre (not on this poll for some reason) and Pashmina! I had the former two in my old NL town and they were the best ^o^


----------



## pamelarose (May 21, 2020)

Tammy and Fuchsia OBVIOUSLY


----------



## Magus (May 21, 2020)

Deirdre and Fuchsia will definitely get honorable mentions when the poll will end


----------



## zanily (May 21, 2020)

Magus said:


> Deirdre and Fuchsia will definitely get honorable mentions when the poll will end


Agreed, Deirdre is one of the best sisterly villagers. And her house is a fall paradise! I don't get why she isn't popular. :c


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (May 21, 2020)

I really enjoy Fuchsia and Agnes


----------



## Ozzie (May 21, 2020)

I like Agnes the best
I have currently Shari in my town (was one of my 3 starters) and while I hadn’t much of an opinion about her she grew on me as well.


----------



## Magus (May 22, 2020)

*Results updated !*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 22, 2020)

Deirdre. No exceptions.


----------



## Magus (May 23, 2020)

*Results updated !*

It's very tight...


----------



## Magus (May 24, 2020)

*Results updated !*

Cherry and Pashmina again tied for Bronze ! Keep voting ! THE POLL IS CLOSING TOMORROW !


----------



## moon_child (May 24, 2020)

Mira and Fuchsia for me. I also like Pashmina.


----------



## carackobama (May 24, 2020)

Fuchsia forever and always <3


----------



## Magus (May 25, 2020)

That was a cool poll because the votes were tights !

*Final Results - 25/05/2020*















*1- Reneigh*
*2- Cherry*
*3- Phoebe

Honorable mentions - Pashmina, Fuchsia & Deirdre











*


----------



## -Beth_ (Jul 11, 2020)

Mira (my favourite), Deirdre, Shari, Agnes (former villager), and Muffy (former villager who was one of my starters) are my favourite sisterly villagers.


----------



## Kattea (Jul 11, 2020)

I love Pashmina and Deirdre! I'm gonna get them on my island even though they're both starters.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 11, 2020)

Why was Frita not on the list?!? Imma throw hands unless I get an answer for why burger sheep isn’t there.


----------

